# Deciding whether to fly



## mikeb (Mar 11, 2009)

Been thinkin of my 11-12 hour drive (each way) and thinking maybe I should fly. The plus of driving is its about $200 - $300 dollars cheeper and I can take 1 or 2 days to drive (I enjoy driving usually). The plus of flying is I only have to drive 2 hours to airport then to puppy home and fly 2 hour (each way) and I can do it all in 1 day. Fly in in am and fly out in pm. I'm not a fan of flying but logic says it is the safer way to go. Driving I have to go close to a couple large cities so will possibly be heavy traffic. Will have to stay at least 1 night maybe 2. Puppy might get car sick. It costs $150.00 for my puppy to fly with me. Still thinkin on it, I'll decide by tomorrow.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

lane:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I agree... it is an even longer drive if the puppy vomits for 12 hours  Could you use a different airline.. I know some are 65-75 for a puppy.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

In this heat it wouldn't be too much fun having to stop for potty breaks and finding safe places for George to go since he doesn't have all his vaccinations. I'm all for anything that gets me to and fro faster! You must be getting really excited!


----------



## Duncan'sMom (Apr 5, 2009)

I hate flying, but I am so happy I did. He whined a good amount and it was a very, very stressful day, but it was thankfully over pretty quick compared to an 11+ hour drive home.


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Keep in mind that if you drive, You'll spend money in Gas and food as well as the hotel. 
Have you check all airlines? Some charge $ 150, some charge less. 
I am flying next month to get my pup (with Sun Country Airlines) they only charge $ 75 per dog.


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Definitely fly. You'll also eliminate all the stops for potty breaks. So how do you feel now that time is nearing picking him up?


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

No question about for me, I'd fly.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

I would drive - - you have a family member with you to split the driving?

At least you can stop at your leisure, and I do not think pup will be making pee-pee's that much.

With the flying you have to get there early, security, make sure no other pets are in the cabin as they only allow so many blah blah blah, all those people around your pup. Then you have the drive from the airport anyway.
Driving will offer more privacy and your own schedule.


----------



## cjsud (Oct 26, 2008)

Plus it's so much harder when you need a potty break or food break and it's hot outside so he can't stay in his crate while you run in for an ice tealane:


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

Where are you flying to?


----------



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

My vote is for flying!


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

If you were retired I would say drive, take your time to enjoy the pup while your brother drives, and take your turn driving while George sleeps. However I know that you have to return to work so if you fly you will have an extra day to enjoy and bond with George in his new home! Good luck with George!!!

Holly & Murphy Moe


----------



## mikeb (Mar 11, 2009)

I would drive but my brother backed out on me. Has a big golf thing he is in on the upcoming weekend. So a conflict for him. So I would be driving by myself for 700 miles. The drive to get him would be easy and enjoyable as I could take 2 days put in an audio book and enjoy the ride. The 12 hour ride back would be my only concern and as I don't pick him up till noon - 1:00 I would probably have to stop at a pet friendly hotel for the night or drive till 1am. Of course maybe the puppy would just sleep most of the drive and enjoy the ride. Hard to tell. Think flying is my safest bet although I don't like the idea of all the people wandering thru 2 major airports with all their germs. I got a sherpa crate for him.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Unless you can drive with someone else (to help with the puppy and with the driving itself), I'd fly. 12 hours is just too long. If your puppy is carsick for the entire ride, I'd be concerned about dehydration from repeated vomiting. All in all, it would be a traumatic start to your puppy's first time away from the litter. Best to minimize the travel if you can.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

I vote fly. Lots of puppies have to get use to car rides by taking short trips for a while. I would get home and relax and play with George.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

lane: It's safer for the puppy than stopping at rest stops to let it go potty


----------



## karin117 (Mar 29, 2008)

I vote for the flight option.
He never need to get out of she sherpa and meet the germs. Just bring a PEE WEE pad, and try to potty him on that...(I have been seen sneaking in to bathrooms on major airports...sssshhhh) and he will never have he´s palm on the ground. 

Small pups (and large one tooo) can be very carsick...And you can just imagine how you will drive when you shoudl be watching the road...but hear your little darlilng feel sick...

I have been flying, taking the train and driven whit puppies....and flight option have been the far best alternativ for the puppies...at least in my case....


----------



## mikeb (Mar 11, 2009)

Thanks for all the advice. I have a flight all booked for tomorrow afternoon. I pick george (my puppy) up at 12-1pm saturday and fly back out at 5:15 pm so I'm all set. So total driving time for puppy will be to airport and then to home. About 2 hours total instead of 12-13 hours minimum. I am not a fan of flying so I will probably be more scared than him. Tried to remember to pack all possible necessities including toys, baby wipes, food, snacks , plastic bags, stuff to pick up poop, have sherpa bag, collar and leash just in case. Will give him a bit of water on flight but not so much he will pee all over. The flight is only 1 hour 44 minutes so it will be over in no time. Hopefully he will sleep the whole flight.

As far as germs I think as long as I keep him in the bag and keep it off the floor he will be fine. Not sure if I'll let people pet him, probably not. Definitely wont set him on the ground. He will definitely have to go in the men's bathroom with me as I can't hold it that long. Holding him and peeing at the same time should be interesting.


----------



## karin117 (Mar 29, 2008)

I think this will be a good choice for you and George.
Can you take water on the plane in US...Because here we can not...the regulations became very strict after 9/11.

I have been flying whit puppies several times...and they use to sleep the whole trip...and this is a very short flight...

I am so happy for you that this time finaly came...pick up time for George...I will be waiting for news


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

> Holding him and peeing at the same time should be interesting.


:laugh::laugh:ound:ound:ound::laugh::laugh:

What a mental picture that paints! LOL

Mike - I'm so happy you're finally getting George. I know how long you've waited. We have at least 2 more weeks - maybe 3 before we can bring Beau home. Fortunately for us, it's only a 1.5 hour drive or we'd have to be contemplating the lane: (and the restroom!) Can't wait to see George's photos when you get time to post some!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

How exciting!! It's finally time for George to come home. I'm with you, I do NOT like to fly but in this case, I think it's the best choice you could have made. You'll be home with your puppy in no time. You'll be so excited on the way there maybe you won't think about the flight and on the way home you'll be more concerned about George and won't think about the flight.  Don't forget your camera.


----------



## mikeb (Mar 11, 2009)

Yes camera!! almost forgot. glad you mentioned it.

Between George and the Xanax I take before I get on the plane I should be fine lol.


----------



## karin117 (Mar 29, 2008)

This will be fine...you fix the peeing too, do not worry...

Some advice. Do not be so affraid of germs in airport that you put the bag high...ex when you are in the mens room. A puppie can wiggle a lot and make the bag turn over. Just put him on the bathroom floor for a sec...he have the bottom om the bag between him and the floor.

I have never had anyone try to pet my puppies while I have been flying...BUT since I never would have let anyone do it...perhaps my expression scared them off...

I am looking forward to hear about the flight when you come home!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

mikeb , sound like you've got a plans!
Pup probably weighs 2.5 pounds are you'll be carrying at least 12 pounds of supplies LOL!!!

I think we are all excited for you, wish you the best, will be thinking of you while you meet George.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Can't wait for the pictures! Lots of pictures! See if you can get a photo by someone else of you and george in the airport.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

I know you are excited and probably won't sleep much tonight...which will help you sleep on the plane for the trip to the breeders. Yep, keep that camera busy. Time to start a scrapbook of your new kid. Get pictures of him with his breeder...litter...on plane with you ~ "get the picture!!" I can't wait to see which one you choose.


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

> Get pictures of him with his breeder...litter...on plane with you ~ "get the picture!!"


And pics with his Mom and Dad (if available)....


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

mikeb said:


> I don't like the idea of all the people wandering thru 2 major airports with all their germs.


:doh: Oh I didn't need to see that. We're going to fly this month. Maybe I'll take face masks eep:


----------



## karin117 (Mar 29, 2008)

Do that Jan Facemask, rubber glows, perhaps NASA can rent you a space suit?

IF SO, please take a picture..

NO JOKE aside...I always cary alcogel for these kind of exibitions...and open the bathroom door whit my elmbow...ME neurotic...nooooo


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

karin117 said:


> Can you take water on the plane in US...Because here we can not...the regulations became very strict after 9/11.)


Effective September 26, 2006, the TSA is adjusting the ban on liquids, aerosols and gels.

The Transportation Security Administration (TSA) is currently limiting liquids, gels, and/or aerosols in carryon baggage. These items include beverages, shampoo, suntan lotion, creams, toothpaste, hair gel, hair spray, and other items of similar consistency.

Customers are presently allowed to bring with them one clear, transparent, resealable, 1 quart (1 liter) size, plastic bag containing liquids, gels, and/or aerosols in containers of 3 oz. (90ml) capacity or less per container. (Most "travel size" items found in grocery and convenience stores are 3 oz. or less.) The contents of the plastic bag must fit comfortably within and be completely closed/sealed. These items will be subjected to x-ray inspection separate from the Customer's carryon bag.

Additionally, Customers may have the following items, but must declare them to TSA at the security checkpoint if not contained in a clear, transparent, resealable, 1 quart (1 liter) size, plastic bag and/or are over 3 oz. (90ml):

Baby formula/milk (to include breast milk) and baby food in containers if a baby or small child is traveling 
Medications (liquid, gel, and aerosol) 
Liquids (to include juice) or gels for diabetic or other medical needs 
Electronic items (including notebook computers, MP3 players, PDAs, etc.), and solid cosmetics as well as personal hygiene items (such as lipstick, solid deodorant, lip balm and items of similar consistency) continued to be allowed through the security checkpoint. All Customers may be subjected to secondary screening if they enter the checkpoint with liquids, gels, and/or aerosols on their person or in their carryon bag.

Customers are permitted to take onboard the aircraft liquids, gels, and/or aerosols purchased beyond the security checkpoint.


----------



## karin117 (Mar 29, 2008)

OK same regulations as here then...I have notice that it often take an hour longer at the airports now adays...And I try to remember to have pants that keep up even if I take my belt of...BUT the last one seem to be more and more easy as time goes by


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

sounds exciting Mike! Can't wait to see pics


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

Mike - flying will be best. Be sure the breeder has all the papers documenting birth and any shots George has had. 

When you take the pup through security you will have to take him out of the bag and walk through the beeper thing with him. Be sure George doesn't have on a metal collar or anything that will set off the alarms. And be sure your pockets are empty. Hopefully his sherpa will come off the xray first and you can pop him right back in the bag. You don't want to be doing any extra security checks with George out of the bag. I find security folks try very hard to be unsympathetic to the struggles of taking a dog through the screening. 

Get to the airport early - so you can process the extra fee and the papers (if they ask - which they rarely do, but you need them in case) and check yourself in. 

Be sure you don't sit in an exit row or the bulkhead seats, as they will move you when they see you have an animal. 

You can fill your water bottle after you go through security.

The pup will probably bark and yelp around at times. Good news is the plane is noisy enough it usually drowns out any barking. 

Tell the breeder you are flying and don't feed him the morning before the flight or he might poop in the sherpa due to being confused and stressed. Better he miss a meal and be hungry than he get confused and poop on the plane. Your seatmates may not appreciate that!

Good luck! You will be so happy on Sunday to have your little buddy home with you and settling in. Although George may howl a bit on his first night or two at your house, he'll get over that. If only George knew how much you have been preparing for and anticipating his arrival! What a lucky puppy he is!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Anne, what good tips you have given. I never would have thought about how going through security would be done. And, good to know not to feed them before, too.


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

I always take Izzy leash and collar off to go thru security. I must say I've found security people are usually nice when we go thru and most have a smile for Izzy and ask what breed she is. Also, my breeder recommended that we leave Izzy's collar and leash on while she's in the travel bag in case she gets out accidentally. It's much easier to catch a puppy when they have a leash attached to them. Good luck. Hope you have a great trip. Before you know it you'll be home enjoying your new puppy.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

karin117 said:


> Do that Jan Facemask, rubber glows, perhaps NASA can rent you a space suit?
> 
> IF SO, please take a picture..
> 
> NO JOKE aside...I always cary alcogel for these kind of exibitions...and open the bathroom door whit my elmbow...ME neurotic...nooooo


It's in my car along with paper towels and napkins. When I run low on alcohol wipes, I make my own by putting napkins in a baggie and dump some alcohol in the baggie and carry that. We use the paper towel to dry our hands and open the bathroom door with that. Think about the two other things in the bathroom that are even worse. The flush bar thingie and the handle on the stall door. Everyone I know is using hand sanitizer or hand wipes and the guys at hubby's work sing their own version of Happy Birthday to you while washing their hands 
Hm...I hadn't thought of calling NASA :laugh:


----------



## karin117 (Mar 29, 2008)

I forgot Jan...you live in flue infected district...I never tutch the flushing thing in public places...or any doors...I have been thinking a bit about the stairways ...I never like tu tutch the handles there either....

Here in Sweden we have had two cases, very mild, of the "swine flue"...is that what it calls?


----------



## karin117 (Mar 29, 2008)

About the collor and leash...I never have a collar on my dogs when I am not walking them...becuase of the coat...and my scare of them getting court somewhere and strangel...

The same for traveling...MABY; MABY I could think about having a collar...mut never a leach...just the same...I do not want them to get tangeld in..BUT that is just my thoughts...the escape worry have never stike me...so if that is to be count in...?

My dogs are very calm in the bag...and have been as puppies too...


----------

